# Warum laufen bei mir die Spiele so langsam?



## Hellknight (6. November 2003)

Hi,

ich habe mir schon viele aktuelle Spiele gekauft und stelle fest das sie total langsam laufen z.b. Ford Racing Unreal 2003 fast unspielbar Halo läuft fast gar nicht.
Auflösung 1280x1024 16BIT

wieso ist das so?

Mein Rechner:

Intel Pentium HT 2.8 GHZ 800FSB
Kingston HyperX 1024 MB DDR RAM PC 3200 400 MHz
ASUS 9560 Nvidia FX 5600 256 MB
Barbone System SG61G2 Shuttle 
E-IDE 7200 RPM 80GB Platte Western Digital 
LG Flatron L1711S 16ms
Windows XP SP1

P.S. Danke für die Tipps


----------



## blubber (6. November 2003)

Hi,

der Flaschenhals in deinem System ist eindeutig die Grafikkarte. Eine Geforce FX hört sich zwar super an, leider ist die 5600 aber langsamer als eine Geforce 4 Ti 4200. Du hast - wie von nvidia beabsichtigt - ebenfalls den Fehler gemacht, dich auf den Namen des Produktes zu verlassen, im guten Glauben, eine moderne Graka für wenig Geld zu erwerben.

Wenn du jetzt noch "alte" Treiber installiert hast, dürfte der Engpass "perfekt" sein - im anderen Sinne natürlich.

Also wer sich so eine Höllenkiste (CPU / RAM) zusammenkauft, der sollte auch bei der Graka nicht sparen. Mein Tip:
Geforce FX 5900 (Ultra) oder besser Ati Radeon 9800 pro, und dann klappts auch mit den Games.

bye


----------



## Hellknight (6. November 2003)

Super ich dank dir da habe ich wohl einen Fehlgriff getätigt, na dann weiss ich ja was ich mir bestelle 9800 Radeon.


----------



## tuxracer (6. November 2003)

Hy Hellknight


rein auf Grund der Daten Deines Rechners kann ichs mir eigentlich nicht ganz vorstellen, denn obwohl die FX5600 im Vergleich zur Radeon 9600 in allen Disziplinen mehr oder weniger hinterherhinkt, das kanns nicht sein.

Am Prozessor kanns auch nicht liegen, weil mit 2,8 GHz hast Du immer noch ne ganze Menge Reserve.

RAM haste auch sicherlich genug

Das einzigste was ich noch vermuten kann, kann ich fast nicht dran glauben. Dein Barebone system Board ist so ne SCH..., dass Dein ganzes restliches System total gebremmst wird.


----------



## Eyewitness (7. November 2003)

Also an Deiner Grafikkarte liegt es unter keinen Umständen. Die besitze ich auch und bei mir machen die Spiele trotz kleinerer CPU keine Probleme. Die GeForce FX 5600 ist nach aktuellen Benchmarks auch deutlich besser als eine GeForce 4 4200.

Ich denke mal eher, dass Du ein Treiberproblem hast oder ein anderes Programm im Hintergrund, das Dir Prozessorlast klaut. Das kann alles mögliche sein. Ein Virenscanner, Indexdienst von Windows, etc. etc. Mußte mal schauen. Am einfachsten ist die Neuinstallation vom Treiber. Wenn das nicht klappt, dann mal schauen, wenn Du ein Spiel gestartet hast, welche Prozesse noch Last verbrauchen.


----------



## blubber (7. November 2003)

@Eyewitness: 

1. Zeig die Benchmarks her, in der eine FX 5600 schneller als eine Ti 4200 sein soll

2. Zockst du die gleichen Games wie der Threadstartet, und vor allem in der hohen Auflösung !? Kann ich mir weniger vorstellen, mit Sicherheit nicht in höchster Detailstufe.

3. Eine schnell CPU bringt wenig, wenn die Graka bremst.

bye


----------



## tuxracer (7. November 2003)

@blubber


mit der hohen Auflösung 


ist bei Dir 1280 x 1024 16 Bit ne hohe Auflösung  

sogar wenns mit 32 Bit wäre ist das noch nicht so enorm hoch.


hoch ist es ab 1600 x1200 bis hinauf auf 2048 x 1536 bei 32 Bit, weil das hat nicht jeder die Möglichkeit, alleine schon des Monitors wegen.

Aber es ist doch immer noch die Frage, weshalb seine Games so schlecht laufen, obwohl seine Graka eigentlich recht gut mithalten sollte.


----------



## Hellknight (7. November 2003)

Das prob an der ganzen Sache ist das ich 3dMark nicht laufen lassen kann, weil er immer wieder in Frequenzen wechselt die mein Monitor nicht abkann.

Aber nach wie vor denke ich das es an der GraKa liegt den das Mainboard ist kein schlechtes.

Ich werde jetzt mal einige test´s laufen lassen und dann mal sehen.


----------



## Tim C. (8. November 2003)

Mal daran gedacht, dass dein System bei all diesen High End Komponenten in nem Barebone Gehäuse evtl. "geringfügig" zu warm werden könnte ?
Wie sehen denn deine System und CPU Temps aus ?

Neuestes DirectX, Chipsatz Treiber und Grafikkarten Treiber hast du aber installiert oder ?


----------



## Hellknight (9. November 2003)

Im Schnitt habe ich Prozessortemp 68C.

Directx 9.0b und die neuesten Treiber auch.


----------



## Jotho (7. April 2004)

Das liegt warscheinlich am Pentium. da steht 2,8 GHz drauf und man verlässt sich drauf. Und leistung haben sie dann 1,8 GHz. Ich hab ne 5600 Grka und die 3D games laufen bei 2048*1536 mit 32 Bit fast immer Ohne ruckeln(wenn man vor ner Explosion steht kanns mal passieren das etwas ruckelt).


----------



## tuxracer (8. April 2004)

@Hellknight

Wahrscheinlich hast Du das schon überprüft, aber man weiss ja nie.

Sind in der dxdiag unter Register Ansicht alle 3 DirectX Optionen aktiviert?
Und ist Dein AGP Mode auch  wirklich 8X eingestellt ?


----------

